# EDT Program at N. VA Police Academy



## NARC (Sep 5, 2005)

The Northern VA Criminal Justice Academy is holding their yearly Defensive Tactics Instructor Course (2 week program)in November. This year it will be covering the Edged Weapon Defensive Tactics Level 1 program, currently developed  by Datu Tim Hartman.  The program is geared for defending against an "unskilled suspect" with a "committed attack".


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 5, 2005)

Good work! Let us know what kind of feedback you get from the program...



Paul


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 8, 2005)

That's great! Keep us up to date on this.

artyon:


----------

